# Pet/affectionate names



## Torri

Hi,

I'm just wondering what would be an example of pet-names, or affectionate nick-names a husband would call his wife, or a father would call his daughter?

Thanks

Torri


----------



## lsp

We had another request for this, but that person gave us some hints. Pet names that aren't created spontaneously should have something to do with a quality, characteristic, or area of interest of that person, no? Can you be any more specific?


----------



## VeraTI

maybe "cucciola"


----------



## StillLearning

Ciao a tutti!

Ho parlato con una ragazza ieri di "pet names" come il tipo che abbiamo in inglese, e lei non riusceva pensare di niente!  Non ci credo che non ci sono nome cosi' nell' "lingua di amore."  Per esempio, in inglese, i uomini dicono alle nostro morose:

Sweetie
Baby
Sugar
Love
ecc.
Ci sono soprannomi cosi' che i italiani dicono?


----------



## luke_77

StillLearning said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho parlato con una ragazza ieri di "pet names" *tipo quelli* che abbiamo in inglese, *e lei non è stata in grado di trovarne*! Non ci credo che non ci sono nom*i *cosi' nel "*linguaggio amoroso*." Per esempio, in inglese, *gli* uomini dicono alle loro morose:
> 
> Sweetie
> Baby
> Sugar
> Love
> ecc.
> Ci sono soprannomi cosi' che *gli* italiani dicono?


 
I'll write some down for you, as far as I know I always used stuff like this:

- Patatina 
- Orsacchiotto 
- Piccolina
- Dolcezza
- Zuccherino
- Amore mio
- Topolina

is it enough?!? Do you have to date someone? eheh


----------



## Nate in California

Piccina, tessoro...


----------



## StillLearning

Grazie per il risposto e i correzioni!  Haha, non c'e una marosa sul questo momento.  Curiosita' era la solo motivo.


----------



## luke_77

Nate in California said:


> Piccina, tessoro...


 
Yessss...    ...piccina, tesoro (one s)...

Luke


----------



## luke_77

StillLearning said:


> Grazie per *la risposta* e *per le* correzioni! Haha, non c'e *una morosa* *in *questo momento. *Era solo curiosità*.


 
 you are very welcome! Thought you had to say these names to someone.. ...anyway, now you know how to name italian girls..


----------



## Nate in California

> tesoro (one s)...


 
Can't believe I just made that mistake...grazie Luke.


----------



## luke_77

Nate in California said:


> Can't believe I just made that mistake...grazie Luke.


 
Not a problem. The more you made mistakes, the more you learn!

Ciao!
Luke


----------



## claudine2006

StillLearning said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho parlato con una ragazza ieri di "pet names" del tipo di quelli che abbiamo in inglese, e lei non riusceva a pensare a niente! Non ci credo che non ci siano nomi del genere nella "lingua dell'amore." Per esempio, in inglese, gli uomini dicono alle loro fidanzate/donne/ragazze:
> Sweetie
> Baby
> Sugar
> Love
> ecc.
> Ci sono soprannomi del genere che si usano in italiano?


Amore 
Tesoro/tesoruccio
Piccolina
Bambolina


----------



## Nate in California

Bambolina? Ti credo ma non l'ho mai sentita. Non è che gli arriva una bella sberla in faccia se usa questo termine?


----------



## luke_77

Nate in California said:


> Bambolina? Ti credo ma non l'ho mai sentita. Non è che gli arriva una bella sberla in faccia se usa questo termine?


 
Dipende che confidenza hai con quella persona... ...non penso che tale nick meriti una sberla..., but you know how women are...


----------



## Interista

Hmm non ho mai sentito bambolina, ma bambola    Credo che "tesoro" sia la parola piú usata..Ma lo dico solo dalla mia esperienza...


----------



## Snowman75

Sì, anche a me sembra che "tesoro" sia il più comune. And note that it's always masculine, even when referring to a woman.


----------



## danalto

Amore
piccola 
ciccia / ciccina


----------



## lsp

luke_77 said:


> you are very welcome! Thought you had to say these names to someone.. ...anyway, now you know how to name call italian girls..



Sorry, Luke, but once again, except for a tiny little thing, you sound just like a native!  Hope it helps!


----------



## ElaineG

Not to quibble with la maestra, but I'd probably say "now you know _what_ to call Italian girls".


----------



## lsp

ElaineG said:


> Not to quibble with la maestra, but I'd probably say "now you know _what_ to call Italian girls".


Even better!


----------



## GavinW

Nate in California said:


> Piccina, tessoro...


 
Isn't that what Gollum calls Mrs Gollum?

Also, how about:
bellezza 
pupa (though not very endearing, perhaps)
dolcezza?


----------



## leenico

In the movie "Bread and Tulips," one of the girls claimed that her boyfriend called her cucciola. I know cucciolo means puppy, maybe he was referring to a female dog? Anyway, I always thought that was a cute name for someone that you felt very close to.


----------



## danalto

Right, leenico!
*Cucciola *as well.

Stella
Patata / patatina


----------



## PinkBonBon

And what about:

fragolina
micetta / micina
angelo mio
orsacchttina

or any animal you like:
cricetina, conigleietta, etc.

the sky is the only limit!

but careful with the animal you choose: I woldn't like somebody calling me elefantina or ippopotamina! I would find it rather insulting!

PBB


----------



## luke_77

lsp said:


> Sorry, Luke, but once again, except for a tiny little thing, you sound just like a native!  Hope it helps!


 
Thanks so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## ElaineG

> I wouldn't like somebody calling me elefantina or ippopotamina!


 
Alfry would beg to differ, I'm sure (I vote for pandina, myself!).

A question about patatina:  I've only heard this used in an, ahem, intimate context, to refer to a part of a woman, not the woman herself.  Is this common, or a quirk of someone I once knew rather well?


----------



## lsp

ElaineG said:


> Alfry would beg to differ, I'm sure (I vote for pandina, myself!).
> 
> A question about patatina:  I've only heard this used in an, ahem, intimate context, to refer to a part of a woman, not the woman herself.  Is this common, or a quirk of someone I once knew rather well?



I had heard that, too, but from the same woman who uses it as an affectionate nick for her baby daughter


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Gioia, 
Amore, 
Piccola,
Bimba...


----------



## PinkBonBon

lsp said:


> I had heard that, too, but from the same woman who uses it as an affectionate nick for her baby daughter



yes, ehm, actually it is used for both. I mean... little girls call their, ehm, intimate part (?) patatina. AND mothers or grannies or aunts call their daughters, grands and nices the same.

it conveys a sense of affection, the idea of something small and...   I dont't know, every adjective that comes to my mind is not appropriate for both contexts...


PBB


----------



## luke_77

ElaineG said:


> Alfry would beg to differ, I'm sure (I vote for pandina, myself!).
> 
> A question about patatina: I've only heard this used in an, ahem, intimate context, to refer to a part of a woman, not the woman herself. Is this common, or a quirk of someone I once knew rather well?


 
Ok pandina! I agree with you...


----------



## jaytea

Hi there,

I am trying to think of good names for a pet cat.  What do Italian speakers name their cats?

Thanks for your help!

JT


----------



## licinio

"Micio" is a general term for pussy-cat and can be made derivative into "micino", "micetto", "micione" for endearment. I called mine Micis! 
Let's hear what others come up with...


----------



## kittykate

Female cat: Pallina, Tata, Luna, Stella.
Male cat: Pallino, Tato, Tigre, Puma.

...and many many more! 

caterina


----------



## sblinda

"Micetta" for female or "micetto" for a male cat.
Any way there are  many names you can give to a cat.  There are also many person that instead giving them as usual " nomignoli" ( nick names i think in english) name them as the persons.

Ciao
Sblinda


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

I called my cat Minnie, like Minnie Mouse 

P.s. licino, Micis è semplicemente spettacolare, me lo rivendo 

Simona


----------



## FedericaM

Another quite usual name is Felix.
My sisters called the last 2 little cats Flick and Flock.
Some are called like cartoons.

bye


----------



## BluePoint

Fufi is quite common as well, I'd say.

Anyway, my cats' names are Romeo and Filippo. 

BP


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

How do you say in Italian *pet/affectionate name*?

Is it just *nomignolo* or is there another term?


----------



## beccamutt

Nate in California said:


> Bambolina? Ti credo ma non l'ho mai sentita. Non è che gli arriva una bella sberla in faccia se usa questo termine?


 
Anzi, il mio ragazzo mi chiamava cosi' molto spesso e mi e' piacuto.  Perche', "Baby doll" non suona bene in inglese?


----------



## london calling

beccamutt said:


> Anzi, il mio ragazzo mi chiamava cosi' molto spesso e mi e' piacuto. Perche', "Baby doll" non suona bene in inglese?


Not to me! And I don't like being called _bambola_ or _bambolina_ in Italian!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Is *nomignolo* the only translation for cute name/affectionate name/pet name?

Could I say *un sopranome affetuoso*?

How do you say:

sweetcheeks, cupcake, honeybuns etc.


----------



## coppergirl

Baby doll---Not to me either, although I suppose if the man saying it were very special, I might just about overlook it. 

Di più, non mi piace troppo essere chiamata "sweetheart" o "honey", solo perché queste parole si usano anche in inglese in modo generico, spesso quando un uomo `e arrabbiato con una donna che ha fatto qualcosa di stupidissimo nella macchina (in traffico). (Questo non mi `e mai capitato me stessa, ma l'ho visto molto volte!)

PS Corrections ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## kittykate

BenVitale said:


> Is *nomignolo* the only translation for cute name/affectionate name/pet name?
> 
> Could I say *un soprannome affettuoso*?


 
caterina


----------



## Zenof

Interista said:


> Hmm non ho mai sentito bambolina, ma bambola  Credo che "tesoro" sia la parola piú usata..Ma lo dico solo dalla mia esperienza...


 
Sì, anche _bambolina, bimba, micia, micetta, cucciola_. A seconda delle regioni va molto _gioia, amore_...

Se poi è il papà a parlare, chi non è mai stata chiamata _principessa, luce dei miei occhi o anima mia?_


----------

